# Port Forwarding for Internet DL's on a 722 . . . .



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

It's a given that if there is (?) a specific port that a service uses to conduct Internet "business" on, that it is faster and more efficient. Does anyone know if DISH uses a specific port or range of ports that I will gladly forward to my 722 in my router? That is if it is not needed elsewhere also.

Now I have noticed that when I have DL'd material, it has come in pretty fast. So I may be at the upper limit of this. So that would make my question a moot point.

Any assistance will be greatly appreciated.

. . . fb

P.S.
No. I haven't asked DISH yet. I have seen that there is a higher level of intelligence and ingenuity here than a good portion of the DISH people that I have spoken with lately. So I thought that I would try here first because I had a better and quicker chance of getting the correct answer.

Thanx.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

No ports need to be forwarded or opened and would offer no advantage.


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

..... and would be impossible if one had more than one DVR in the household (we have three).


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

The transmission is initiated from inside your network out on port 80 (probably)
As long is the request comes from the LAN side of the router it will forward the appropriate ports for that session.

Port forwarding is only required when the session request comes from the WAN side of the router.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Port forwarding allows you to address one PC inside your router network from outside via the routers IP address - not necessary with dish receivers. Once you're inside you can hop from the addressed PC to any other device on the network.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

ssmith10pn said:


> The transmission is initiated from inside your network out on port 80 (probably)
> As long is the request comes from the LAN side of the router it will forward the appropriate ports for that session.
> 
> Port forwarding is only required when the session request comes from the WAN side of the router.


Lower numbered ports below 1024 are defined as application specific registered inbound. Generally anything below about 49000 is inbound; above that are the ports you initiate outbound connections with.


----------

